# white gauge overlays finally installed..



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

just got these off teknokid. didnt know what i was getting myself into, a little harder than i though, but i did it. also replaced the bulbs with blue 194s. whatta you guys think


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

like i told u before... very nice job. they are a bitch to get on.


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

thanks! :banana:


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

Where did you get the Blue 194 bulbs from? Them shits are hard to find


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

you should paint the needles blue. Not the entire needle, just the back of the needle so the light shines thru. Very nice.


----------



## se_nismo (Sep 17, 2002)

hey those guages look really nice do you think i could see a pic of it at night? with the lights on? thanks


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

JT200SX-N-FX said:


> *Where did you get the Blue 194 bulbs from? Them shits are hard to find *


i got 4 of them at autozone, they come in packs of 2 for $1.99 



> hey those guages look really nice do you think i could see a pic of it at night? with the lights on? thanks


i havent been able to get a good pic at night that captures the light well, i'l keep tryin though and when i get it, be sure to post it..


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

Are the Guages on in the Picture???


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

JT200SX-N-FX said:


> *Are the Guages on in the Picture??? *


do you mean the light? yeah, they are on, but i took that shot during the day (during which the light still produces a blue tint to the numbers/letters)


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

se_nismo said:


> *hey those guages look really nice do you think i could see a pic of it at night? with the lights on? thanks *


if u want, u can see them in person  i have them on my car 2


----------



## se_nismo (Sep 17, 2002)

koo im gonna wanna see those soon albert thanks....


----------

